# Funding a Startup w/o VC



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey everyone-

I came across this article/blog post that I thought was pretty useful for those of us looking to start a (tshirt) business without VC funding... enjoy!

Funding a Startup Without VC - Anil Dash


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

One of the great things about this business is that it can be boot strapped with minimal capital investment. VC money is a trap, you should bootstrap.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I couldn't imagine needing Venture Capital money for a clothing line or t-shirt business.


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

As far as businesses go, the garment decoration industry has a pretty low start-up cost barrier. This is why you find so many of us in the industry. Even small communities have several local printers.

Easy to get into.. tough to stay in. Only the wise survive.

Printmark


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Printmark said:


> Easy to get into.. tough to stay in. Only the wise survive.


Great quote ... and so very true.


----------

